# CaStRoF Betting Insiders



## CaStRoF (Sep 23, 2013)

*http://castrof.eu/ 

- INSIDERS

- MISSING PLAYERS (INJURIES, SUSPENSIONS, RESTING PLAYERS)

- NEWS AND OTHER USEFUL BETTING INFOS

- LINE UPS

- LINKS
https://www.facebook.com/castrof.eu.insiders*

*there is also VIP*
VIP tips are for premium members. That are my best picks, strongest insiders when some team coming with reserves, resting players, when somebody have manny players out because of injury/suspensions or when is some team stronger for some players from first team (clubs which has 2nd team in 3rd, 4th or regional league or in reserves)..*profit is guaranteed, if i not make you profit, i give money back.* picks are verify by verifybet (main partner of biggies portal and forum, bettingadvice and also betrush verify), you can see it on my site by clicking on verifybet banner or on this link http://verifybet.com/certificate/pop...02/image3.html ..or you can go here http://verifybet.com/ and look for more details (just find CaStRoF)..*after 414 bets profit is +643 and yield 30 %..

contact mail is castrof.eu@gmail.com*


----------

